# The Complete Idiot's Guide to Heirloom Vegetables Book Review



## Steve2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice Review, Tee, and I completely agree. I am scheduled to have Chris McLaughlin ( the author) on my podcast for an interview about this book near the end of march. Like you I really enjoyed both of her books. Love this webite. Very nice feel to it.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Steve - Thanks for stopping by. I look forward to listening to your podcast with Chris!

I'm glad you left a comment because it lead me to your wonderful site


----------

